# Shield vs. Parabolic feathers



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

Does anyone here notice a difference in flight? Do shield fly better? Thanks.


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'd say it depends on what point your shooting[broadheads,field points] as well as a bunch of other factors. But I cant give an answer.


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

Broadheads...fixed of course


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Same feather size and placement, there won't be any difference in flight. Parabolic are generally a little quieter than sheild, but I still like sheild even for hunting--they just look better to me.

Chad


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

*Parabolic*

I think the parabolic gives a little more drag and in some cases better arrow flight, check out Byon Fergusons book. But I like the looks of the shield. I shoot both and dont get alot of difference in them with my Longhunter.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm hard pressed to accept that a parabolic is more drag than a shield, especially those I have on my arrows, but that is certainly not via any scientific analysis and strictly a gut feeling....

I can say that is is my OPINION that shields DO better with poor releases and big snuffers, but I have arrows fletched with both. The shields are much noisier in a quiver and in the brush... I can even hear them.... meaning so too can anything else that can hear... In flight, I've yet to see an animal outrun the arrow at my shooting distances... at 50 yards ... maybe so... I don't know... but I can not imagine anyone making a choice between them for noise.

As for steerage, I'm not thinking that it makes a hill of beans and that if you had to make the choice between them for steerage, you've got other issues certainly. 

With wood, shields look cool... that's the verdict... incontrovertible... in life according to Tom.....   :grin: :beer:


----------



## CCArrows (Mar 29, 2006)

Both shield and parabolic fletching shapes were invented to reduce the noise produced by an arrow while in flight. Shapes like Traditional or Pope & Young that have sharp points are more likely to produce noise. The points vibrate during flight. If a shield fletching is made from a feather that is too soft, it may also produce noise. I have never had that happen with parabolic fletching. No points, no noise. 

I have shot arrows fletched with both shield and parabolic fletchings (not on the same arrow) and have never noticed any difference in flight characteristics. The surface areas of shield and parabolic fletchings of the same length and height are virtually equal. Therefore, there is no more drag from one than the other, and neither has greater ability to stabilize broadheads. It is simply a matter of personal preference.

If an arrow is made properly it flies properly. The rub is, can you shoot consistently enough to tell when an arrow is not flying as it should?


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the responses...I still think I'm going with shield...they look much better anyways:wink:


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

there is no difference in flight. I use shield for period shafts for SCA and I use parabolic for my Compound arrows.....


----------

